# rare vogel vs. vreemde vogel



## marrish

Hello,

The other day I heard a person on TV who used both expressions: _rare vogel_ and _vreemde vogel_. 
What is the meaning and contextual significance of these expressions? Does it have any relation to the Latin _avis rara_?

Thank you!


----------



## HKK

They both mean the same thing: a strange or quirky person. Both expressions also imply a certain measure of sympathy towards the _vreemde vogel - _at the least, they do not carry a negative connotation.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Marrish,

_An oddball_ is the closest equivalent in English I believe_. _ 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## AllegroModerato

HKK said:


> Both expressions also imply a certain measure of sympathy towards the _vreemde vogel - _at the least, they do not carry a negative connotation.



I disagree. In my opinion, they carry a mildly negative undertone.


----------



## Kworb

I agree it's a bit negative. You're saying he's acting or looking weird or crazy, or doesn't fit in. I think "weirdo" is another English word for it.


----------



## NewtonCircus

I agree with Kworb and Allegromoderato. 

Most people wouldn't want to be called _een vreemde vogel_. An even less negative and sometimes positive term for this is _een buitenbeentje.
_
Groeten Herman


----------



## Couch Tomato

Volgens mij betekent een "vreemde eend" ongeveer hetzelfde, wat natuurlijk niet geheel uit de lucht komt vallen, aangezien een eend een vogel is.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Couch Tomato,



Couch Tomato said:


> Volgens mij betekent een "vreemde eend" ongeveer hetzelfde, wat natuurlijk niet geheel uit de lucht komt vallen, aangezien een eend een vogel is.



Niet helemaal. Een _vreemde eend _of beter gezegd _een vreemde eend in de bijt_ is iemand(iets) die(dat) niet thuishoort in een bepaalde omgeving, klasse of groep en/of wiens aanwezigheid niet altijd gewenst is.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## triptonizer

Couch Tomato said:


> aangezien een eend een vogel is.


Herman heeft ongetwijfeld gelijk maar de logica van Couch Tomato is niet te kloppen!


----------



## Lopes

Volgens mij is 'rare vogel' trouwens niet echt een gebruikte term, ik denk dat de spreker 'rare snuiter' en 'vreemde vogel' door elkaar haalde. Of haal ik zelf iets door elkaar?


----------

